# AMR E Ambulance



## MEDicJohn (Dec 7, 2021)

https://www.jems.com/operations/amb...lectric-ambulance-order-to-rev-group-company/


What is the consensus on the E Ambulance? I'm thinking for inner city IFT it could work but as for rural mileage EMS no way. Could an Electric Ambulance make it a full day in your service without needing a charge?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 7, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> https://www.jems.com/operations/amb...lectric-ambulance-order-to-rev-group-company/
> 
> 
> What is the consensus on the E Ambulance? I'm thinking for inner city IFT it could work but as for rural mileage EMS no way. Could an Electric Ambulance make it a full day in your service without needing a charge?


Could it make a long distance transfer without needing a charge, especially while powering things in the box?


----------



## MEDicJohn (Dec 7, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Could it make a long distance transfer without needing a charge, especially while powering things in the box?


all it says is that it has a 86kWh battery capacity, where a tesla model 3 has an 80kWh and a range of 220 mile range. Like you said though the tesla isn't powering all patient care equipment in the back though so not sure


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 7, 2021)

Well the diesel and gas powered ambulances can't make it thru a full day without needed to refuel here either....

At the hospital, in theory at least, an electric ambulance should be able to plug in and get some recharge while the crew is transferring patient care, especially for thise areas where hour long wall times are common.

If anything, the rural services where they can go back to their Station and have time in between calls to plug in and recharge are as likely to keep a good battery level as town ambulances who are constantly bouncing from call to call to street corner post to post to call to post and whatnot for an entire shift.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 7, 2021)

Love the concept. Some optionality - like a diesel hybrid - would probably be my preference for these early days of mass use of electrics.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 7, 2021)

When I was at AMR, I couldn't even work a shift in the city without replacing a cot battery.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 7, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Love the concept. Some optionality - like a diesel hybrid - would probably be my preference for these early days of mass use of electrics.


Hybrids seem to make more sense...especially in states that can't generate enough power for their own use.  A hybrid would definitely be more flexible


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 7, 2021)

One EMP. Just one virus in the computer system.


----------



## MEDicJohn (Dec 8, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> One EMP. Just one virus in the computer system.


what about skynet??


After looking at it hybrid ambulances seems the way to go best of both worlds


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 8, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> what about skynet??
> 
> 
> After looking at it hybrid ambulances seems the way to go best of both worlds


Shhhhhhh….no one speaks The Name Which Must Not Be Spoken.


----------



## MEDicJohn (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.jems.com/news/rev-group...l-corporation-in-qatar-for-operational-trial/


so one has been delivered from rev group. looks like they are electric with solar panels to help supply they patient area.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> https://www.jems.com/news/rev-group...l-corporation-in-qatar-for-operational-trial/
> 
> 
> so one has been delivered from rev group. looks like they are electric with solar panels to help supply they patient area.


That will work well on the butt dark thirty calls.:s


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 9, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> https://www.jems.com/news/rev-group...l-corporation-in-qatar-for-operational-trial/
> 
> 
> so one has been delivered from rev group. looks like they are electric with solar panels to help supply they patient area.


And when it crashes and catches fire..?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> And when it crashes and catches fire..?


After copious amounts of water, it's a destroyed wreck, just like any E450 van or mod running around that crashes and catches fire...


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> After copious amounts of water, it's a destroyed wreck, just like any E450 van or mod running around that crashes and catches fire...


Oh. Like Teslas…all electronics.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 9, 2021)

The hardest part on our contract would be the posting. But for transfer cars? This seems like a no brainer.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The hardest part on our contract would be the posting. But for transfer cars? This seems like a no brainer.



Maybe a small generator unit or a battery bank for that. Transfer units in an urban or suburban setting for sure, would be a good use case.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151 (Apr 25, 2022)

Sorry still seems too unreliable one little thing goes wrong and the truck is dead yes it can happen with a gas or diesel rig but those are way more reliable. Maybe if it had a regular engine as a back up.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 27, 2022)

Fastfrankie19151 said:


> Sorry still seems too unreliable one little thing goes wrong and the truck is dead yes it can happen with a gas or diesel rig but those are way more reliable. Maybe if it had a regular engine as a back up.


Can’t say any diesel ambulance I’ve worked in could have ever been called reliable.


----------

